# Outlook Synchronisation mit mehreren Rechnern



## PhoenixDH (27. Dezember 2006)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, Outlook auf mehreren Rechnern zu synchronisieren.

D.h. ich habe einen Desktop PC und ein Laptop, beide sind identisch konfiguriert. Das Problem ist, dass wenn ich auf einem die E-Mails abhole, ich sie auf dem anderen nicht zur Verfügung habe. Ich möchte es aber so, das die E-Mails vom Server geholt und dabei auf dem Server gelöscht werden.

Gibt es jetzt eine Möglichkeit, das ich beide lokalen Mailboxen, Kontakte, Kalender etc. miteinander synchronisieren kann?

Dank euch recht herzlich!


----------



## gorim (28. Dezember 2006)

Geht ohne Drittprogramme nicht. Eine Alternative wäre die pst-Datei in einem Netzwerk zentral abzulegen. Das wird aber von MS nicht supportet. Man muß auch aufpassen, daß nicht gleichzeitig auf die Datei zugegriffen werden kann.

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre ein Exchange-Postfach zu mieten. 

bis dann
gorim


----------



## PhoenixDH (28. Dezember 2006)

Was wären Alternativen an Drittprogrammen?


----------



## gorim (29. Dezember 2006)

http://www.gangl.de  Weiß jetzt nicht genau wie das Produkt heißt. Ist aber eher als Ersatz für Exchange zu sehen. In der aktuellen ct steht auch noch ein kurzer Beitrag über eine ähnliche Software: http://www.syncing.net

bis dann
gorim


----------



## PhoenixDH (29. Dezember 2006)

Dank dir mal, denke das 2. wäre das was ich brauche, ich werd mir das mal ankucken!
Hört sich etwas kompliziert an, aber ich werde es testen.

Aber ich bin mittlerweile fast der Ansicht, das ich einfach die lokalen Dateien immer austausche, das ist am einfachsten, es laufen eh immer fast beide Rechner.


----------

